# RAM Problem.....Maybe



## MikeMartial (Apr 26, 2005)

Soooo.....long story short:

  I've identified a possible problem with my RAM....I have 3 sticks of 512.  I ran Memtest 3.1 last night and it came up with two errors.

This morning, I'm running a test on each stick, in each DIMM slot.  So far, I've had no errors back.  At all.  I'm running each test until at least 250%, for about 20 minutes or so.

Assuming I get through all the tests fine, where do I go from there?  There's obviously a problem, somewhere, with the way the computer is reading or writing memory.  Especially when trying to install software; CRC/1335/1334 error from stuff I had previously installed with no problems.

Any direction/suggestions would be great!
    -Mike-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2005)

Take the sticks to a place with a hardware memory tester.  I've had false positives and false negatives when I run the software diags on a PC.  

Also, do a in-depth virus/spyware check, and make sure your OS is upto date.  I've seen issues that look like bad ram caused by spyware.


----------



## MikeMartial (Apr 26, 2005)

Whoops! Double post, sorry.


----------



## MikeMartial (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, Kaith.

I've checked for spyware/adware/viruses multiple times, and run ZoneAlarm, Ad-Aware SE and Norton faithfully.  I also did a check with AVG, and did an online scan with Panda.

I have WinXp installed just fresh a few days ago....did a total format of my HD, and installed all the Windows updates.  

Also bought a new CD-ROM/RW.  Y'know, just in case. 

Called the shop where I bought my computer from, and they don't have a hardware RAM tester per se, but will plug the sticks into a computer and use a software program to test.  For 40 beans.  I may have to go that route, just to be sure.

I may also pick up a new power supply.  I'm running a 300w right now, which SHOULD be fine, but who knows.  I suppose a new 450 wouldn't hurt :ultracool How often does a faulty/weak power supply cause errors?

All my test have come back neg, so I'm going to pop two sticks in, and see how that goes.  
--------------------------------------------
Vitals:
AMD Athalon 2700+
1.5 GB RAM
ATI Raedon 9700pro
SB Audigy 2
300w power supply
80 GB HD
Cooler Master CPU fan


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2005)

NP. 

I'd save the $40 since you can run the test yourself for free.  

What's the make on the MB? 

Power fluctuations may cause temporary issues, but I can't say I've run into anything verifiable myself.  I'm running a 450W from MadDog myself though, just to be safe.


----------



## MikeMartial (Apr 26, 2005)

Oddly enough.....problem seems to be fixed. 

When I popped two sticks in, I just happened to check My Computer Properties, and it was only listing 512k......weird.  I did some switching around, and then it was properly showing 1 GB.  THEN, I added the 3rd stick, did a full memtest, and voila, everything is working.  I have no idea why :idunno: 

I'm running a Gigabyte MB, btw.

I'm sure the RAM was properly seated; for all I know it could have been dust between the contacts.  At any rate, the 'ol comp is back in top shape!  

--That doesn't rule me out from just splurging on a new power supply, just for peace of mind, hehe.

Thanks for the replies, Kaith.  I was sure if anyone would actually check this thread out, on a martial arts forum and all


----------

